# Another topic about small boobs... I know, but please help me!



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

I have smallish boobs... a B cup. I know it doesn't sound too bad, but I'm kinda tall at 5'7" and not very thin at 143 lbs... and I have very wide hips (luckily my waist is small, but still, my hips look massive!). During high school I was teased a lot; girls would make fun of my hips ('cause they all had tiny hips) and guys would make fun of my small breasts. Even though I'm 24 now, it still left scars.

Then I met my ex, and everything was good, until it wasn't. We had lots of issues, which sadly showed his darker side. He's a manipulative person... so he of course manipulated me a lot. One of the things he used the most to manipulate me was my insecurity about my small breasts. He would say they were too small, but at the same time called me fat... then if I lost some weight he'd say that my breasts were getting smaller and he didn't like it, so if ended up flat, I'd have to get implants. Then other times, he'd say I was hot, but I'd be hotter with bigger breasts.

Also, all the celebrities he said were hot were busty. All the porn he watched was big boob porn... when I asked him why he just said those women were hot. As I was so insecure I made the mistake of asking if they were hotter than me to which he replied "of course, it's their job and all guys think porn stars are hotter than their girlfriends, they're lying if they say otherwise".

He used to say he loved my wit, brains, creativity, talents, humor, spontaneity... and while that was nice, it made me feel more like a friend than a sexy girlfriend... I wanted to feel like I had an irresistible body, but he made me feel flawed and like I was just brains to him.

When I broke up with him and told him one of the reasons was that he didn't like my body as it was, he apologized and took all back, but to this day I don't believe him because he just sounded way more honest when he criticized me. Also where I live all guys are obsessed with big boobs, to the point where the other day some of my friends were talking about this butt ugly chick who has massive boobs. I said she's butt ugly and they said "who cares if she has such a huge rack".

Then kinda to make me feel better they said those girls are only hot for having sex, but for a long term relationship they care more about the face and not necessarily about big boobs (but if she has them, then it's better). Still, I feel like I'll never be good enough... and I still have so many emotional scars, I feel so low and my confidence is just shattered.

I'm way more than just relationship material... I like sex, so I also want to feel valued, respected, cherished and like my body is more than enough. At times, my ex made me feel like my body was "sufficient" but it was all he could get. And to a point, what my friends said sounded like the same... like someone with small boobs is good just as a body to use when you can't get your hands on a busty woman. I just want to feel that I can be as hot if not more than some porn star.

Even TV shows so many stupid things and jokes that glorify big breasts and put down small... I'm sorry, I'm just so sensitive to this, I don't know where to draw confidence from... and it affects me because I don't want to get close to any guy. 

How can I go about finding a guy who genuinely likes small breasts, and is not just settling so he can get laid regularly? Are there guys who truly prefer small breasts over large, and so, how to find them? 

Do all guys like small breasts, but think big breasts are universally better? 

Should I consider implants (I'd only get a D I think)? 

Do all guys have that madonna/***** complex (where one girl may not be hot but is smart so good for a relationship, and another is hot but just for sex)? 

Do all guys want a woman who looks like a porn star (just who looks like that, not that she is an actual porn star with STDs)? 

How do you think I can let go of all these insecurities... I swear just the thought of a guy seeing or touching my breasts paralizes me because I fear they will be dissatisfied or prefer bigger. I don't know how to overcome this  It might sound vain but I'm in tears as I write!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a 44 year old guy... I've always liked smaller breasts over large. And especially over large fake ones.

My advice... Work on your self esteem in general. So you don't feel like you have to put up with boyfriends who are ass holes. 

C


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

SeQ, don't get implants! That's my honest opinion. Natural is always better.

I'm a 51 yr old man. If I were taller, had more hair, had more money, had less body fat, etc... would I be more desirable? Well I suppose so, but it then I would not be ME. I could get surgery to have Matt Damon's face. I could wear lifts in my shoes. I could get hair implants. None of that changes the person does it?

You're 24, the same age as my eldest daughter. So it is a little weird to say this, but I think most men my age would find you sexy and beautiful just the way you are. When I was 24 yrs old I probably was a bit shallow in judging women by their appearance, but I think you are finding men who are too shallow.

You mention low self esteem especially about your breasts and hips. I think you should seek a different crowd of men and also seek to improve your self image. If every woman looked just like Barbie, every woman would be just a sex object without individuality. You are a unique person, and it is imperfections which give each of us our character.

Yes there are men who love small breasts. More importantly there are men who love the whole person.

Are you trying to attract men using sex in some way? Revealing clothing, sexual conversation, sexual dancing? Do you seek sex quickly with men to secure the relationship? If you do this you will naturally attract men who prioritize sex vs men who value sex as one part of a relationship. Do you have hobbies or interests where you can meet men in a casual environment?


----------



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

Thor said:


> SeQ, don't get implants! That's my honest opinion. Natural is always better.
> 
> I'm a 51 yr old man. If I were taller, had more hair, had more money, had less body fat, etc... would I be more desirable? Well I suppose so, but it then I would not be ME. I could get surgery to have Matt Damon's face. I could wear lifts in my shoes. I could get hair implants. None of that changes the person does it?
> 
> ...


I'm very into music, not classical, but rock. I play guitar and bass, but that's the thing... you know how shallow musicians can be! My ex is also a musician... and even the "nobodies" (in that they're not even remotely famous, not even locally) seem to think sometimes that they deserve a perfect 10.

I'm not trying to get men by being sexual, I just don't want to be seen only as a great companion that isn't hot.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Count me in as another guy who prefers smaller breasts. Frankly I'm an ass man and don't care much about boobs. But smaller is better. Big ones tend to sag later. Smaller makes me think younger. When you're 45 with a b cup it'll be much better than with a d cup.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love smaller breasts. B cups are about perfect to me. And I'd rather have someone with an A cup than a D cup. Sorry for the ladies who have them (and my W does), but big boobs are traditionally a turn off for me. Always have been. Now, does my W know that? NO WAY IN HELL. I love her...all of her. She believes I prefer smaller breasts, but she knows I love hers as well, because they're hers. That's the truth. Would I find hers more attractive if they were smaller? Yes. I won't hide. But, in a million years, I could never conceive of letting her know that. She's the love of my life, and I'm taking all of her (big boobs, small azz, fantastic legs, pretty face, and a few stretch marks. All of her).

There are guys like me out there. But maybe more importantly there are guys who just don't care one way or the other. I'd like to "not care" but truth be known, show me a couple of equally attractive women, one with B cups, and one with D's, and I'll go for Miss B cup every single time. So yes, there are guys out there who will love your smaller boobs, and would never want you to change them.

How to find them (us)? I'm not sure. But you can test a guy early enough. Tell him you're thinking about getting a boob job, and going up to D's. Ask him how he feels about that. The correct answer is "I don't think you need, it, I love your boobs as they are, but if that's what you want to do to feel good about yourself, I'll support you", but you can usually see with either leading or following comments how he really feels. After you state that, then drop it. If he wants you to get a boob job *for him*, you can be sure he'll bring it up again fairly often.

We're out there (small boob lovers). We might be somewhat in the minority, but I assure you we exist. And when you're rockin' a bikini with you're B's, there isn't a D cup in the world that can divert our attention from you! 

There are also those of us out there that while you may not be our "ideal", we love every bit of you because you're amazing in every way. Only a total schmuck would make comments to a woman like your ex did to you. Next time a man says something like that to you, ask him when he's goin to get a penis enlargement. And then walk away from him for good.

And lest you think that I'm a guy that will just give you the politically correct answer of "we love all boobs" or "we love you for you regardless of your boobs", when I was single for a while, I had possibly hundreds of images of naked women on my computer. Not a single one was larger than a c cup. Not a one.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

SeQ said:


> I'm very into music, not classical, but rock. I play guitar and bass, but that's the thing... you know how shallow musicians can be! My ex is also a musician... and even the "nobodies" (in that they're not even remotely famous, not even locally) seem to think sometimes that they deserve a perfect 10.
> 
> I'm not trying to get men by being sexual, I just don't want to be seen only as a great companion that isn't hot.


Please concentrate on your music more than your breast size. The only 10 you need concern yourself with is the Billboard top 10. Write songs that belong there. Music ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

hey OP thanks for contributing to my theory that Boob guys are more often than not "knuckle draggers".

Be proud of what you got. My wife has C's and I love them. Someone I dated when I was 19 had A's and she was so damn cute. Lose the jerks and life will get better.

Be a confident flirt. I think the dividends will pay off well.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Do not change your body. Love that your hips are curvacious and feminine. Love that your breasts are smaller but perky. It's hard work when we're hit with images of perfection all of the time. Look around you at the mall and grocery store. We come in all shapes and sizes.

I was teased for small breasts and now that I'm bigger (size 16) my boobs are, too, but funny how now I notice most movie starts have smaller breasts, now! Look at all of the pics from a red-carpet event - lots of small busts. I guess it's what you focus on. Models have smaller breasts. And I can't find a damn camisole or fitted top that covers my breasts and bra in a D-cup. And forget the stupid shelf-bras. If I actually wear the "shelf" where it should go, half of my breasts hang out. If I pull up the cami, the band cuts across my bust. Clothes are made for Bs. And although they don't point down, I'd love to have a breast lift.

I've stressed about it, too. My ex's jaw would drop and he would stare and oogle women with larger breasts (obviously and rudely, too) and I also felt my Bs were in adequate and wore push up bras and envied bustier friends. Fast forward to epiphany years after my divorce.

I went out with two women who were older than me by 5-10 years to have drinks, play pool, hang out. One was average build, small breasts, with a horsey face, wild curly red hair and dressed very artsy/funky. The other was super scarey skinny with small breasts, bleach blond should-length permed hair and had more wrinkles than she should at her age from chain smoking. At the time I was about a size 14, 40 years old, no wrinkles, pretty smile, brown shoulder length blunt cut C/D bust.

All of the guys were hitting on the other two women. Maybe they looked more available or willing due to attire (ripped jeans, huge funky dangly earrings, wildly printed shirts) whereas I had on more conservative dress: a purple drape neck long sleeved T, nice jeans and boots. Maybe thinner body trumps a pretty face in their world. Maybe I looked like a more "quality" girl and they really just wanted to get laid. 

It bothered me for a while thinking guys wanted skinny body over pretty face (my assumption at the time) but I realized I don't want to attract the kind of guy who wants the wild looking fun girl. I'm fun, too and a lady in the parlor, ***** in the bedroom but they weren't willing to take the time to find that out. 

So realize there is a guy who will worship every part of you and who will love your brain, your body and your personality JUST AS YOU ARE. 

It's hard learning to love yourself.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

RClawson said:


> hey OP thanks for contributing to my theory that Boob guys are more often than not "knuckle draggers".
> 
> Be proud of what you got. My wife has C's and I love them. Someone I dated when I was 19 had A's and she was so damn cute. Lose the jerks and life will get better.
> 
> Be a confident flirt. I think the dividends will pay off well.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Work on your self-esteem and confidence. They will get you further in life than a d-cup.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but the kind of breast I prefer is the kind I can get my hands on.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't sweat it, darling.

I have A cup breasts and same height as you. As others have said, attractiveness is not about cup size. This is not always an easy rule to live by but here's the truth: You need to, first and foremost, learn to love yourself *as you are*. 

Know that you are lovable and know your worth. Learn to love your body as it is. You already know that you are not only your body, you have other great qualities. Believe it. And then when someone in the future tries to make you feel bad about the way your body is, you won't let it shake you. You'll just shake them, off.

It doesn't happen over night, believe me. I once lost weight from an already thin figure because a boyfriend told me he liked skinny girls better. I ended up almost hospitalized with anorexia and learned: If I don't love and respect my body, no one will. Same goes for the rest of me.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, after reading what some of the gentleman have to say about bigger breasts, I am a tad insecure. Luckily for me, Joe likes what I have.....


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Work on your insecurities and how to accept yourself. A woman who is confident in herself, no matter her measurements, is 1000X sexier than the prototypical pornstar body. I'll give you an example WHY you loving what you have is important.

I'm a curves man. I love boobs, hips etc. And I love shorter women. Lets just say I really loved the Sir Mixalot line "36 24 36, only if she's 5'2" " LOL. That said, 5'7" 143 b cup with some junk in the trunk...you should have ZERO issue getting men. You have a GREAT "sex" body. Slightly smaller boobs are better than slightly bigger. To me perky is more important. A perky B is MUCH sexier than a saggy D. 

You need to find a mature guy. Most men have "preferences" but that doesn't mean they won't find you SUPER sexy. Your music, your interests etc. That's sexy too. Keep working on yourself and read some books on how to accept the awesome body you were given. If a guy isn't 100% into you and what you are....dump him. You don't need to compromise on that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

another vote for I dn't care what size your boobs are its all about a sexy attitude. love yourself for who you are and the right man will show up when least expected. just know what to look for. and that would be a man who treats you with respect and finds you sexy for who you are and the way you look .


----------



## Athena1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's a very nerdy response...

As you know, what we view as "sexy" or "beautiful" changes depending on the time and place that we live. Often it comes from what the bodies and appearances of powerful people are. 

The take-home from that is that there isn't an intrinsic "best look" for all of us. If it changes frequently throughout cultures and history, it can't be hardwired. And as you have heard here, everyone has their own preference. The preferences of average people aren't going to dictate who gets into a magazine or a movie, but it will affect who they choose as a partner! I'm sure if you look around at partners who are in love, you will see all kinds of body shapes. 

And here's the other thing. I really wish I could remember the source so I could share it, but I did read a study done to try to analyze which traits in women have been most consistently desirable throughout history and throughout the world. The number one they found was big hips! (The evolutionary aspect of this obvious, but irrelevant.) 

So, you've lucked into likely the number one trait underlying what many men want, (though again, not the few that are involved in our media). 

Beyond that, it's personal taste. 

Additionally, I think most men are attracted to a woman who knows she's attractive (no matter what her shape is). So if you want to be more attractive to men, I suggest you start working on how you can rock that angle. 

Athena


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I too have small ones, I was always insecure about it in high school. When I started seeing my husband it was a long time before I felt comfortable with him touching them or anything, shoot, I wouldn't even let him take my shirt off during sex the first few times! I am fine with it now, I know he loves them and me just the way I am. Anytime I comment on them being small now, he always tells me "anything more than a mouthful is a waste!" 
Any guy that is just after big boobs is not worth it, in my opinion. He should never make you feel down about any part of your body, in fact if he knows your insecure about it he should help you get over it.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive had a female colleague who were a similar shape to your description. She was 34B (I was single then and she told me) she had wide hips and like you took a hell of a bashing from others at school etc. But I heard her use a comment one day that make me think it all through. Large hips were child bearing hips (may not be true, Im not a medical person) Smallish boobs droop less than big ones. 

Afer move areas to work I bumped in to her one day and wham! there wher the two large boobs looking at me from ger tee shirt top the immeadiate comment was "YES! ALL MINE".. She' had a child, boobs got bigge to do the job they were employed for and went only slightly smaller after she stopped feeding. her main comment as we talk was she still have her small pair back as she found that they didnt weigh as much, didnt get in her way and bras cost a load less. 

Guys worry about whats between their legs, ladies about boobs. Accept with gratitude what you have and use fashion to show wat youve got. Having seen many of the girls topless on europena beaches its the ones with B cups that appear to do the showing and the ones being admired.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Your ex is an ass. Plain and simple. Anyone who tries to make you feel less than be abuse of your body is a jerk. I feel like he is a jerk but you are also looking at things the wrong way. You have taken on their adolescent view of women yourself. What do these guys have to offer that makes them so damn special? 
I used to work with a lot of local musicians and I would never date one. They are usually arrogant and drama queens, and they get lots of women just because they know how to play three chords and scream while drunk. You know I'm right. 
Stop dating musicians. 
You will find someone who thinks you are the sexiest woman ever. Don't accept anything less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

We all have our own body issues and hang ups. According to my hubby, I'm built like Christina Hendricks - DD's and all. He loves my body now and still loved it when I was 50lbs heavier. Most of all, he loves that I feel sexy in my own body which is really the key.

Previous boyfriends would tell me I was fat (125lbs with that BF), thick, or would just ogle the girls built the way you describe yourself which made me feel as if they were 'settling'. I let their views and negativity drag me down and try to become more of what they said was beautiful.

I think it's wonderful that we're all built differently and think women are beautiful with small breasts, big breasts and in between.

Personally, I am envious of a B cup. I'd love to be able to wear cute little halter tops and sundresses without having to wonder when the girls are gonna pop out and embarrass the heck outta me. Plus, hitting 40 this year makes me worry about whether I'll be tucking them into my belt in another 20 years. 

You'll find a man who loves you and your body, just keep looking and make sure not to settle for less than that. If they start behaving that same way, move on fast!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

OK you women never cease to amaze me. Here you are a tall and by description good looking woman and you are complaining about your breasts being small...for a B cup. No offense intended at all but come on..really?
Now if you got larger breasts I'm willing to bet the farm you will come back complaining about how guys stare at your boobs instead of your face.
I'd say you take what you have, be content iwht it, and the jerk who made you feel insecure is out of your life for a reason. No one should ever make you feel that way, but ultimately the eventuality is in your hands


----------



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

aston said:


> OK you women never cease to amaze me. Here you are a tall and by description good looking woman and you are complaining about your breasts being small...for a B cup. No offense intended at all but come on..really?
> Now if you got larger breasts I'm willing to bet the farm you will come back complaining about how guys stare at your boobs instead of your face.
> I'd say you take what you have, be content iwht it, and the jerk who made you feel insecure is out of your life for a reason. No one should ever make you feel that way, but ultimately the eventuality is in your hands


I guess we all get negativity in our lives sometimes... even the so called "perfect" women... I've just always felt ugly, for all the life circumstances I've had (high school, my ex, the guys I socialize with, etc.). Even some female friends... and my sister. I usually hang out with my sister and her friends, in a way, they're my friends too 'cause my sister is only a year and a half older than I am so we're all in our 20s. And my sister has always been really proud of her big boobs... always, ever since she got 'em at 13. She never made fun of me, thankfully, and she's never intentionally tried to make me feel bad but sometimes hearing how big boobs are so great gets old... fast. 

Also for example once we were watching 2 Broke Girls, there are two main characters, a short busty girl and a tall small chested girl. She always makes comments of how clothes fit the busty one better than the smaller chested one, because of the boobs. It's like she always notices boobs first... and she had a friend who was the same, but 10x worse, because she wore cleavage EVERYWHERE, even to work (once when she had just started at a job she complained to us that her boss - a male - had told her to be more "modest" with her attire, and she didn't get it... it was funny though)... and she used to say how she would hate having small boobs, how small boobs don't fill out tops, etc... talking about bras all the time... so females who make a big deal out of boobs also add to the pressure because it's like they talk about just how awesome big boobs are, how they would hate having small ones and well... it kinda leaves you feeling left out.

So it's everything I guess... and yeah, female pressure works all directions, as we women are masters of putting each other down. Sometimes receiving criticism - even if unintended - from your own sex is even worse, and I've seen it happen to overweight ladies who hear so much crap about how being skinny is better. 

Everything has an influence I guess... also I grew up with my busty mom, grandma and sister - I inherited my boobs from my dad's side of the family but that part of my family live on a faraway city, so I'm the odd one out of my family group... that and the juvenile obsession some even older men show regarding boobs sucks!

Luckily my dad has always been a positive male figure for me... he's always been incredibly respectful towards my mom and us. He doesn't even swear around us, and he doesn't ogle other women, or even mention who he finds attractive. He's straight though... so that's a respectful man who understands that there are boundaries and things you shouldn't say/do in front of your partner. I wish I find someone who has that same maturity one day.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

here's another pro-B cup answer:

that is the perfect size to go braless and wear one of those strapless tops, very sexy :thumbsup:

I've been with women who've been B-cups and D-cups and it always comes down to one thing...if you like yourself the way you are (confidence) that's what is very sexually appealing to men


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

SeQ said:


> It's like she always notices boobs first... and she had a friend who was the same, but 10x worse, because she wore cleavage EVERYWHERE, even to work (once when she had just started at a job she complained to us that her boss - a male - had told her to be more "modest" with her attire, and she didn't get it... it was funny though)... and she used to say how she would hate having small boobs, how small boobs don't fill out tops, etc... talking about bras all the time...


The opposite side of the fence is just as crazy. I had a boss tell me he hired me because he liked the way my chest filled out my suit jacket. Gross! 

I can tell you that I have to tailor most of my jackets and blouses to fit properly since they make clothing to fit the 'average' chest size. Not to mention, I can't wear most of the cute stuff because I either fall out the top or bust out the sides. 

My daughters are both B's and I envy all the cute stuff they can wear.


----------



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> The opposite side of the fence is just as crazy. I had a boss tell me he hired me because he liked the way my chest filled out my suit jacket. Gross!
> 
> I can tell you that I have to tailor most of my jackets and blouses to fit properly since they make clothing to fit the 'average' chest size. Not to mention, I can't wear most of the cute stuff because I either fall out the top or bust out the sides.
> 
> My daughters are both B's and I envy all the cute stuff they can wear.


Yup, that is gross... I would hate to have a boss like that! I'm sorry you had to go through that.

It's funny, I envy full figured women who just exude sex appeal... and then busty women envy us for having smaller breasts and being able to wear different clothes... I guess we can't have everything, lol!

In any case, fashionwise, I do have problems, because of my hips, though. When summer comes along I always have to buy separate pieces for my bikinis, usually an S or M top and an L or XL bottom... and separates usually aren't the prettiest bikinis they have available here, they're usually cheap and boring! And then in winter I'll find a gorgeous coat that fits my back perfectly, but it goes straight down so it doesn't button around my hips... same with some dresses... so I understand in a way.

Sometimes I even think it's not my boobs that are the problem, but my hips! If I had smaller hips I'd look taller, leaner and more athletic, and my boobs would look in proportion. Ah well... it is what it is.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

my wife has D and she wishes she had large B or small C.

im of the camp of whatever you got is what you got. so love it.

ps 
in my younger days i dated an "exotic dancer" lol that had fake D cup boobs.
she showed me a picture of herself with her natural breasts, that were like a large B cup, and i was like, "WHAT DID YOU DO TO YOURSELF???"
so...


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

naga75 said:


> my wife has D and she wishes she had large B or small C.
> 
> im of the camp of whatever you got is what you got. so love it.
> 
> ...


Similar experience, once dated an exotic dancer with fake boobs and they are overrated. The initial novelty wears off very quickly!


----------



## Confused&tired (Nov 5, 2012)

I think most men care more about what you're willing to do in bed than about your breast size. Don't get so caught up in your body, most people had issues in high school. I was 6'4" and 168 pounds and they used to call me bean pole (it's a KY thing). I could not gain a pound to save my life. Now I'm 6'6" and 225 pounds with some muscle, finally. If it bugs you that much, then get the boob job. You will find your troubles aren't over after the boob job. You will get more attention, but is that the kind of attention you desire? And don't marry trolls who beat you up emotionally. Trolls are bad. And you're not fat at 5'7" and 143#. I wish you the best.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Do not change your body, change your mind and change your man. It sounds like you have a beautiful pear shape. Do you know how many men are crazy for that shape in a woman? 

I don't know why we complain about our hips. So many men love us for having them. There is absolutely nothing wrong with B cup breasts. Just as there are men who love big breasts, there are men who prefer smaller ones. I've heard them say it and I've read it. I think most men are just glad to see any breasts at all. Real breasts are also much better than fake ones no matter the size. Why trade soft, natural boobs for hard sand bags? 

Don't go wishing for what you have. The grass ALWAYS appears greener on the other side. As a girl who is bigger on top, I often envy smaller ones. There are so many cute tops and dress styles that just don't work on my bigger bosom. One day, nature will be cruel to me when gravity takes it's toll and you'll be perky and I'll be saggin'. There are so many more sexy and pretty bras in smaller sizes. Once you go in or past a D cup- not so much. Beige, Black and White become your variety and if you do find something cute, finding a matching pair of panties is like winning the lottery. Breastfeeding if you do have kids and breastfeed them one day is also much less conspicuous with smaller breasts. 

Love your body as it is. I would also love to have wider hips and a bigger bum lol. Don't let that asshat and his douchey comments bring you down. There are so many men that would think you have the perfect body type. There's absolutely nothing wrong with your body from the sounds of it but your confidence sounds like it needs a boost.

My advice is to workout if you don't already. Love your body for what it can do, not just what it looks like. Also, dress it up. Take advantage of wearing all of those sexy and cute tops that bigger chested ladies can't pull off.


----------



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> Do not change your body, change your mind and change your man. It sounds like you have a beautiful pear shape. Do you know how many men are crazy for that shape in a woman?
> 
> I don't know why we complain about our hips. So many men love us for having them. There is absolutely nothing wrong with B cup breasts. Just as there are men who love big breasts, there are men who prefer smaller ones. I've heard them say it and I've read it. I think most men are just glad to see any breasts at all. Real breasts are also much better than fake ones no matter the size. Why trade soft, natural boobs for hard sand bags?
> 
> ...



Ohh thank you!! But don't envy us so much... there are many tops and dresses (not to mention swimsuits) that look much better with bigger breasts.

I guess there's beauty in everyone, I just wish I could see mine.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

I have small breasts.

My husband loves them. He thinks they are the best thing in the world. They are round and pert and there is a handful there just about.

I was dreadfully conscious of mine for a long time and wanted implants, now I have accepted them. Sure, I have to wear a padded bra if I want to wear certain tops but I can also wear little vests without bras.

I am in my early 30's and I am only now accepting myself. I spent far too many years feeling less of a woman because of my chest size.. waste of time that was.

I happen to think women with small breasts still look just as hot as big breasted woman.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Everyone else jumped in and said it better than I could.

Good bass players are always in demand. So keep working in polishing your skills and you will have a lifetime of fun with music. I'm an avid hobbiest guitar player. Around here there are always opportunities for different kinds of projects. I enjoy doing a variety of different types of bands and music. My wife gets jealous of the women in the bands! Go find some middle aged musicians to jam with and I bet you will find they admire your shape and their wives are jealous of you. 

Have you considered that perhaps your sister makes those comments about busty women because she is insecure about her bigger size than you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeQ (Nov 7, 2012)

Thor said:


> Everyone else jumped in and said it better than I could.
> 
> Good bass players are always in demand. So keep working in polishing your skills and you will have a lifetime of fun with music. I'm an avid hobbiest guitar player. Around here there are always opportunities for different kinds of projects. I enjoy doing a variety of different types of bands and music. My wife gets jealous of the women in the bands! Go find some middle aged musicians to jam with and I bet you will find they admire your shape and their wives are jealous of you.
> 
> ...


I don't know... I don't think so, as she's always received nothing but compliments from everyone from friends to her ex boyfriends, and her current bf is complimentary about them even sometimes when I'm within earshot or sometimes when I'm right there with them! Maybe she's a bit insecure, but she's never shown it if that's the case. Sometimes she complains that her butt is small, though.


----------



## tonynw (Nov 7, 2012)

SeQ said:


> I have smallish boobs... a B cup. I know it doesn't sound too bad, but I'm kinda tall at 5'7" and not very thin at 143 lbs... and I have very wide hips (luckily my waist is small, but still, my hips look massive!). During high school I was teased a lot; girls would make fun of my hips ('cause they all had tiny hips) and guys would make fun of my small breasts. Even though I'm 24 now, it still left scars.
> 
> Then I met my ex, and everything was good, until it wasn't. We had lots of issues, which sadly showed his darker side. He's a manipulative person... so he of course manipulated me a lot. One of the things he used the most to manipulate me was my insecurity about my small breasts. He would say they were too small, but at the same time called me fat... then if I lost some weight he'd say that my breasts were getting smaller and he didn't like it, so if ended up flat, I'd have to get implants. Then other times, he'd say I was hot, but I'd be hotter with bigger breasts.
> 
> ...


your fella is a prick, he should love you for you. and he should not be telling you that other girls are hot. total disrespect


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I cannot stand fake breasts. They are fake...feel fake, and are unattractive and very obvious. If a guy is judging you based off of your breast size, dump his ass. I love to see women of all sizes. What you have is what you have. "A" cups are just as nice as "D" cups. 

There was a guy I once knew, who always had women making fun of him and his lack of size. Yet he always had a beautiful woman with him. A friend of mine married an ex-girlfriend of his. My friend ask his wife what was the allure...and she was honest and said...his tongue. 

Don't go for the hype. BE yourself, and there is someone out there that will love you...for YOU.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Well since you posted this in men's clubhouse I feel compelled to answer your questions...


> How can I go about finding a guy who genuinely likes small breasts, and is not just settling so he can get laid regularly? Are there guys who truly prefer small breasts over large, and so, how to find them?


I don't know, but we are out there - I am one (and I do want to get laid regularly but I would not be disingenuous and I really do like small breasts, there is something smaller breasted women that I find desirable)



> Do all guys like small breasts, but think big breasts are universally better?


obviously all guys are different, to me the size of the boobs aren't important in any way but I do appreciate all different sizes - but to me what I find "better" is when the size/shape/presentation of their chest seems to fit with how I perceive their personality (very subjective measurement)



> Should I consider implants (I'd only get a D I think)?


If you want but they don't really add any value in my opinion, they could be a bit of a novelty, possibly one that actually takes away from your other qualities (especially if your physical appearance already suits your personality as I mentioned above)



> Do all guys have that madonna/***** complex (where one girl may not be hot but is smart so good for a relationship, and another is hot but just for sex)?


We want a lady on the street and a slvt in bed, it is best when it is the same woman, in fact for me that is all I want.



> Do all guys want a woman who looks like a porn star (just who looks like that, not that she is an actual porn star with STDs)?


Just about any woman can look like a porn star if she fake bakes, goes heavy with the makeup and wears 6" heels. When guys watch porn (well me anyway) it is for variety, I would hate if they all looked the same (like they do in mainstream porn which is why I have no interest in mainstream porn)



> How do you think I can let go of all these insecurities... I swear just the thought of a guy seeing or touching my breasts paralizes me because I fear they will be dissatisfied or prefer bigger. I don't know how to overcome this It might sound vain but I'm in tears as I write!


I'm not sure but I know with complete certainty that when a woman is making out with me and I'm groping her breasts I'm NEVER disappointed. Not only that, from your description you sound VERY physically appealing to me, but what do I know I'm just a dirty old man... I don't go for "all" types by any means, but I do find many types appealing as long as the woman appears to treat her body with some basic respect (ie not obese, not unclean, and if they have nice hair and makeup and sexy shoes that just makes most women "wow" to me).


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that it's more important for the whole package to look harmonious and good, rather than a woman having big boobs but it doesn't look good on her.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

SeQ, you have already gotten great responses, so I was trying to find something to add. Insecurities are a difficult thing to overcome, especially when so much negative has been drilled into you. First of all, I am a small breast lover. I have some pics of us on my profile page if you want to look. My wife has the most PERFECT small breasts! They are a "B" also. I like it when she wears bras that make her look smaller (I don't like her to wear padded bras). There are so many advantages! They don't sag (even at 56 years old), as someone has stated, they are so hot in a T-shirt with no bra, etc. 

Beyond that, I was thinking about my own body insecurities. I am built small, 5'8" and 145 lbs; a runners body without big muscles. My wife LOVES the way I look. Whenever I show her a guy with big muscles she thinks it is gross. I have also had insecurities about my...um...size. I am a "grower." It can shrink up to almost nothing when I am cold. That was so embarrassing in the guys locker room in high school! Fortunately it grows to about 6.5" when erect, which is right at average. And again, fortunately, my wife LOVES to watch it (and make it) grow.

Why do I share this? I can't imagine living with someone who would make fun of my body shape or manhood size. I really feel for you. But as others have said, to find the right guy, you must first be confident in yourself. If (God forbid) anything ever happened to my wife, I would be looking for another small breasted woman (sorry if that sounds shallow, but that is not ALL I would be looking for!)

I really hope the TAM family has helped!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Athena1 said:


> Here's a very nerdy response...
> 
> As you know, *what we view as "sexy" or "beautiful" changes depending on the time and place that we live.* Often it comes from what the bodies and appearances of powerful people are.
> 
> ...


You just contradicted yourself. Yes, there is hardwiring in the male, but it has nothing to do with cup size, it's the 1:0.7 ratio of hips:walst. Universal and timeless. Get that waist down to 0.7 or less and you will be attractive.

Now, so far as boobs go, back in the 70's I saw a lot of French women on the beach in France with As and Bs and they were pretty much smokin' hot. Of course, it was all out there and they were just as hot as the big German girls. Really hotter, in retrospect.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have always been a fan of smaller boobs. There needs to be something there, but small can be damn sexy. It is much better than floppy. They need to be able to mostly stand up on their own.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I was just curious of my husbands reaction about wanting breasts implants. To my surprise he was extremely supportive even though they cost a lot of money and need to be replaced. 

Because of my husband I became very confident even after years of being teased by everyone that I am flat chested. When I was a runner, they never were too heavy to carry around and I don't need a bra at home. I'm very comfortable now with my size.

Also, it gives me motivation to stay slim.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

This post makes me mad! I don't love you for your boobs, I love you for you! Don't you get it?


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

At my heaviest I was 320 lbs... so believe me when I say I get the body image insecurity. But you just gotta accept what you got . If you dont like what you got then surgery is always an option. But going in circles about your small boobs and doing nothing about it is not only counter productive... youll drive yourself insane. So either do something about it (for you.. not cuz guys like big boobs) or just move on hun... otherwise you'll go nuts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Small boob lover here. My girl is 5'7", A cup, runners build and I can't get enough of those hot perky things. I be sure to let her know how crazy i am for them things too 'cause i know she has some insecurities about it which I can't understand.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

SeQ said:


> How do you think I can let go of all these insecurities... I swear just the thought of a guy seeing or touching my breasts paralizes me because I fear they will be dissatisfied or prefer bigger. I don't know how to overcome this  It might sound vain but I'm in tears as I write!


You and only you can make the change to where you stop this behavior. Vain? I don't see any vanity here, I see you being insecure. 

I'm not going to tell you that you have perfect boobs, I'm not going to tell you that any man who prefers something is an idiot. 

Those things are trite and everyone has a different point of view. But let me offer you something else, instead. There are men who only concern themselves with T & A and just do NOT care about anything else. YOU do not want them. YOU do not want to date them, socialize with them, marry them, sleep with them, get fondled by them, nor should you care ONE IOTA what they think of your boobs. 

YOU are more than just a shape, just a figure, just a bra size, or any other such thing. True sexiness is far more about attitude, warmth, a little confidence, and some emotional openness. And anyone who finds you "not sexy" after they claim to be romantically attracted... Is an arrested development 12 year old boy. 

Why do you think you have an obligation to "satisfy" some guy's pawing or ogling you? You do not. All you need to know, is that if he wants to touch, fondle, feel, stare, or otherwise, and if there's some "disappointment", that's HIS problem, not yours. And if he's going to be unhappy with you, you really, REALLY do not want to hang around him. 

Please do not continue to let manipulative jerks tear your heart out. I have news for you, in case you hadn't thought this far ahead. Those boobs are NOT going to be as perky, hot, and the man's not going to be as obsessed with them when you're both 60. So, if that's what is keeping him with you, he's not worth having around, because as soon as he sees a better pair, he's going to pursue them. 

But you're not a pair. You're a person. And you need someone to love you, not your boobs. And if someone's going to love you, they're going to love you, whether you're flat, small, big, or Extra Dolly Parton size, and they're going to find that your attention, your trust and intimacy as hot and wonderful as it can be, boob size is irrelevant. 

And just in case you really wanted to know? The hottest (most attractive) women I have ever seen did NOT have big boobs. 

Yes, men like to look, but as someone whose more than double your age, I can tell you beyond a doubt, that there's a gulf a universe wide between physical attraction and love. And you cannot attract love with your figure. You do that with your heart and mind. You can be loved no matter your shape, and no matter what your shape, it will NOT bring you love. Increase your chances of being loved by being who you are, not trying to be a Barbie Doll, and it will attract the highest caliber men out there for you.

Let me also say that there's a few women who will measure a man with a ruler, by his you-know-what. Men don't find that any more comforting or comfortable than you've been. Most guys have some clue, and if the woman says "I won't date you if you're less than (insert inch measurement here)", many, even those who measure up, will just walk away. 

You need to do the same. You need to accept that YOU are better than anyone who measures your worth to them with a tape measure.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

SeQ said:


> Ohh thank you!! But don't envy us so much... there are many tops and dresses (not to mention swimsuits) that look much better with bigger breasts.
> 
> I guess there's beauty in everyone, I just wish I could see mine.


Ahhh... Someone told you that you are measured by the inch. You are NOT measured by the inch. There is no measurement to a person's worth. Don't let THEIR perversion continue to affect your thinking. 

Are you honest? Do you have your own dreams? Do you genuinely care about things that matter? Do you return goodwill with goodwill? Are you deeper than thinking all that matters in life is money and social status? 

These are the measure of a person. Don't let other's warped measurements be your measurement of yourself. Please.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

SeQ said:


> I have smallish boobs... a B cup. I know it doesn't sound too bad, but I'm kinda tall at 5'7" and not very thin at 143 lbs... and I have very wide hips (luckily my waist is small, but still, my hips look massive!). During high school I was teased a lot; girls would make fun of my hips ('cause they all had tiny hips) and guys would make fun of my small breasts. Even though I'm 24 now, it still left scars.
> 
> Then I met my ex, and everything was good, until it wasn't. We had lots of issues, which sadly showed his darker side. He's a manipulative person... so he of course manipulated me a lot. One of the things he used the most to manipulate me was my insecurity about my small breasts. He would say they were too small, but at the same time called me fat... then if I lost some weight he'd say that my breasts were getting smaller and he didn't like it, so if ended up flat, I'd have to get implants. Then other times, he'd say I was hot, but I'd be hotter with bigger breasts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Count me in as another guy who prefers smaller breasts. Frankly I'm an ass man and don't care much about boobs. But smaller is better. Big ones tend to sag later. Smaller makes me think younger. When you're 45 with a b cup it'll be much better than with a d cup.


My wife is almost 40 with B cup breasts. If she wanted to, she could go out in public without a bra on. That's awesome in my book at her age! When my wife and I were dating, she had A cups. She grew to B after 3 kids. I enjoyed her breasts.

Prior to my wife I dated a girl in college that had great C cup breasts. She too could defy gravity (although probably not now that she's in her 30s). 

IMHO, the majority of guys are not hung up on breast size so long as they like the look of the woman they are dating. You have curves and that will drive some guys wild. The interesting thing is that your measurements for ht and wt are the same as my wife's (almost). She's not petite, but I think she is great looking. I would NOT call her fat or overweight at all.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in my 40s and always preferred smaller breasts. It's difficult to explain, but larger women's breasts just never held a fascination for me. Honestly, if I had to pick an extreme, I would rather a woman's chest was as flat as mine as to look like two Hindenburgs were under her blouse. Large breasts would not be a deal breaker or something that turned me off if I cared about the woman, but there would be other things that caused me to be attracted to her.


----------



## Athena1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> You just contradicted yourself. Yes, there is hardwiring in the male, but it has nothing to do with cup size, it's the 1:0.7 ratio of hips:walst. Universal and timeless. Get that waist down to 0.7 or less and you will be attractive.
> 
> Now, so far as boobs go, back in the 70's I saw a lot of French women on the beach in France with As and Bs and they were pretty much smokin' hot. Of course, it was all out there and they were just as hot as the big German girls. Really hotter, in retrospect.


My response did not contradict itself. Our definition of beauty is not instrinsic or constant to us, even if there are some aspects that occur most frequently. That doesn't mean everyone has these preferences, which is obvious even within the responses on this thread. 

I suppose the word intrinsic might be what makes it seem contradictory so I should clarify, since I was not specific. I didn't mean that within an individual there isn't an intrinsic standard, I have no clue if there is or isn't, nature-nurture and all that. What I did mean was that there isn't an intrinsic Universal definition of beauty.

Thanks for the read and the response!
Athena


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

SeQ said:


> Should I consider implants (I'd only get a D I think)?


NEVER get an implant for the sake of pleasing someone else.
Do it ONLY IF you want to , for your own pleasure.

I was in the exact same situation with my ex. Personally, I'm an A cup and my ex used to like C-D cups. That was his preference but I never ever thought of getting implants because of him. 
He didn't say it straight forward that he wished I got implants but from the conversations we had I understood what he meant.
Nonetheless I was more than ready to let him go rather than get implants just for him. 

Generally I don't like implants for 2 reasons:
- What's the point of having something fake in your body?
- If a guy's attraction for you depends on the size of your boobs then he's not a guy worth having.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> - If a guy's attraction for you depends on the size of your boobs then he's not a guy worth having.


:iagree:

This thread has bothered me for the concentration on boob size. By the time people start getting naked together the basics of whether they are sexually attractive should be assumed. But sex and body parts should be the icing on the cake of the entire relationship.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2012)

OP, I am also 24, and pear shaped (I have to do the same thing with clothes, I'm a size bigger on the bottom), though I am slightly shorter at 5'5. I too have struggled with this my entire adolescence. There were times when I seriously considered a boob job. I was extremely insecure about what I thought was my disproportionate body (huge ass, small boobs.) I consider myself quite attractive (pretty face) and I have never had a problem attracting men, and have never had a shortage of "suitors" but I was still insecure. 

I also happened to marry a man who was obsessed with big boobs, and would joke about it often. I almost broke up with him when we were engaged because of it (and I should have, we are getting a divorce) but I didn't want to allow my insecurity to control me and my decisions. I remember the first time I let him touch them he said "Theyre smaller than I thought." In retrospect, I realize that a man who adores you should make you feel so sexy and never make you feel inadequate, regardless of his preferences. Of course, you need to exude confidence and sexiness yourself, but you should never settle for a man who makes you feel that he settled for you. 

Also, please read this: 48 reasons not to get a boob job 48 reasons not to get a boob job. -

IMO breast implants are not worth it. I still sometimes look in the mirror and wish I was one size bigger, but then I think about that link and remind myself that I don't need big boobs to feel good about myself.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't worry T. The dirty little secret is we actually love em all.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

My wife has D boobs and she was teased in school and heard a lot of comments that made her self conscious, she wishes she were smaller. Boob size doesn't matter to me one way or another but I do like hips.

As a side note fake boobs would be a turn OFF for me personally. I don't want to play with silicone and they do not look real.............. 

All a man cant get into his mouth is wasted anyway =)


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Trenton:

I have observed that Boob size is like hair color/style is like (fill in the blank). Some are happy with what they got and some never will be satisfied. One thing though with ladies lugging around larger breasts: they each feel the pain in their back, between their shoulders and neck. Breasts are heavy and the bigger they are, the harder the back has to work to keep the owner standing up straight. Those women I know who have had breast reductions tell me they feel like they can fly, almost, after losing some of that extra breast weight.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Don't worry T. The dirty little secret is we actually love em all.


Maybe some do. But not everyone does.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know how I can be of help to ya. Other men have expressed the truth which I also agree with -> Boobs are not everything and not only that, when it comes to boobs, natural is always better.

Fake boobs for me is a TURN-OFF regardless, no offense to women with augmented breasts, but it's rather easy to tell fake from real for me, though I don't know how technology has caught up in recent years. Still, that in itself is another turn-off ; insecurity.

Also don't base your own esteem on what you see on TV, or even in porn. That's NOT reality. Instead of looking at what you don't have look at what you DO have. For example, 5'7 is a great height, at 5'7 = long legs. THAT gets me going more than any boob. All men are different with our own physical preferences and turn ons. Now I'm not going to lie and say that men don't like fake boobs because sure - there are also men who like it.

But I stand by what I said, look at what you do have, be proud of your assets, accept your flaws knowing that you are an imperfect human being and be secure in yourself. That's all anyone of us can do, and you'll be surprised how security itself = is more important as a turn on then either boobs or sexy legs.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

small boobs are hands down much better than big boobs . no matter what a mans body preference is always remember one thing . he is with you because you are his preference . men who like big boobs ask their girlfriend with small boobs to get a boob job because women have a choice to make their boobs bigger . 

believe me if there was a surgery that could add a couple inches in length and add some girth , most men would be saving up for it as soon as they got a job . i would assume that quite a few women would ask guys who have have not done it already to do it also ........ 

if you are not happy with small boobs , make them bigger . never do it for anyone else but you . ever.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Your age alone makes you hotter than 90% of the women older than you. Youth is wasted in the young. So unfair!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Didn't read the thread but I find hips to be, far and away, the hottest part of the way a woman is shaped.


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and I have AAs. Other than the absolute pain of finding a bra that fits, they're good. I can jog without a bra. I've nursed five kids and they don't sag. Judging from my mom, they're still gonna be fine at sixty. DH doesn't have a problem with them. (His sole criteria for breasts seems to be touchability.)
When I was younger, I wished they were Bs. Now? I just wish stores stocked my size in something other than a sports bra.
If you want to look like you have a little more, work on the muscles behind them--pushups are good.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought small boobs were coming back. What I mean is, fake breasts have been the center of attention for a while, but I've seen more smaller breasts lately on celebrities and even in porn. 

I am 5'7" and had A's up until I had my son. I was always around 110-124 lbs so there wasn't much fat to go around. I was super happy that I didn't have large breasts after having my son because they would have sagged to my knees. Instead, they stayed up high and just felt a little softer. 

Unfortunately, I was unhappy with the "softness" that I had afterward and decided to get implants. They are huge (to me) and they didn't feel real at all at first. I'm pregnant again and since becoming pregnant, my breasts have increased more in size but also in softness. So while they feel awesome, I HATE how big they are. I'm a D cup now and after the baby comes, I am sure I will be something else...I don't even know what comes after D as I've never had boobs before. 

My point is that there is no need to feel insecure about having smaller breasts. Personally, I really miss my itty bitties.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

My dear wife nursed our boys, and I recall her cup size growing by several sizes.


----------



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not a man, but my husband would love me whether I'm an A or DD ( I'm a B ) but he has told me before, " more than a handful is a waste ) But thankfully he loves me no matter what. If a man truly loves you...he will desire ALL of you!!


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsSloPok said:


> I'm not a man, but my husband would love me whether I'm an A or DD ( I'm a B ) but he has told me before, " more than a handful is a waste ) But thankfully he loves me no matter what. If a man truly loves you...he will desire ALL of you!!


I thought the expression was mouthful?

...never mind.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Amyd said:


> I thought the expression was mouthful?
> 
> ...never mind.


Hand, mouth, all propaganda. Men love boobs. Most men would say that if all women could only have one size they would go with C cup.

Though as much as men love boobs there has been and will continue to be hot women with A cups and ugly women with D cups.

Having small breastses (spelled that way on purpose) does not make a pretty woman less pretty.

Having Dirigibles will not make a over weight ugly face woman prettier.

The OP is 5'7" 143 lbs.

Then country bumpkin is 5'7" 110-124 lbs.

Both have A cups.

I know that many woman go the easy way and have a boob job to improve their appearance.

Instead if they wanted to improve their looks then work out tone up, eat healthy, drop off that weight. OP needs to drop 30 lbs. At 113 toned lbs she will be surprised how good she looks with her A cups.

There are many hot looking actresses, models and regular people that have A cups.

I have seen too many noncelelrities that got a boob job.

End result was that their bust measurment was now larger then their waist measurment.

Thing is if they lost the weight and toned up that would of made their bust size larger then their waist and they would be healthier and a lot hotter looking.

Instead they just get the boob job and were over weight women that now are still over weight but with bigger boobs.


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Please take note from a 23 year old with a cups. Alot of the time, I don't think they're big enough to be good enough and I don't think I get noticed by men for them. BUT... big breasts look great, now, not so much later in life. You and I can run upstairs (or exercise at all) without back/shoulder pain, we don't need to spend ages looking for specific sized supportive bras, we can go padded or not - it's our choice! We can work man style clothes if we want to. Small boobs in a deep v neck dress looks so elegant. And the biggie for me is that whenever it's bedroom time, I have NO WORRIES AT ALL when I take my bra off, because they stay where they are! lol Perkiness is both cute and sexy!

And no man worth a look from you would say those things, he would love you all over. Hint: if he makes you feel worth a million dollars, you've got a good one. Good luck


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm surprised this one is still going! 

I think it's safe to say that much like penis size - breast size depends on the woman they're attached to and her self confidence in her appearance.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Count me in as another guy who prefers smaller breasts. Frankly I'm an ass man and don't care much about boobs. But smaller is better. Big ones tend to sag later. Smaller makes me think younger. When you're 45 with a b cup it'll be much better than with a d cup.


OMG, we're in the same boat. When my wife bends over near me, I swear my head wants to explode and my mind just goes crazy.

Legs and ass all the way with ass as top priority. Damn, getting myself all worked up now.


----------

